# Best Wine Degassing Tool



## JohnM (Jan 4, 2013)

I am in the market for a wine degassing tools. Searching the internet there seems to be quite a few options. I would like to degas in the secondary and not after it has been bottled. So what would be the best tool to degas in a 6 gallon carboy secondary? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## shen (Jan 4, 2013)

All in one wine pump. Watch the video. That's all I use!


----------



## geek (Jan 4, 2013)

shen said:


> All in one wine pump. Watch the video. That's all I use!



+1.

Depending on your budget it may be a bit $, but very useful pump to rack and degas.
If you only want to degas, maybe a stirrer to mount on a drill.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't own one yet, but the All in One pump is on my short list of supplies to aquire. In the absence of one of those, I've been very pleased with the results I get using a cheap brake bleeder. This is the one I bought - I believe several others here use the same one:

http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-69328.html


----------



## TonyP (Jan 4, 2013)

Using an Allin One Wine Pump is the best option particularly because you reduce the possibility of introducing oxygen into the wine. Of course, it's not cheap. There are several products you'd attach to a drill that work well at degassing, including the whip. Don't bother degassing by hand if you can avoid it.


----------



## derunner (Jan 4, 2013)

All-in-one wine pump. I started out with a stir rod an it did not do much until I switched my drill from the 0-450 rpm to 0-1500 setting. Then it worked. I now have the all-in-one wine pump, and find that even after using the stir rod, the pump will get out a lot of gas so I may stop using the stir rod all together.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 4, 2013)

> All in one wine pump. Watch the video. That's all I use!



I wont use anything else!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a drill mounted paddle. I don't know if Wade is still around, he comes into these pumps he liked to rig up ever once in a while. They seemed to be excellent for degassing. Be careful using a vacuum on a carboy though. Use just enough pressure to degas and no more. You risk breakage. Don't bother using pressure on a better bottle.
Had a lab teacher show us the "wrong" type of glass to use on the vac line in chemistry this semester. Fun show but would not want that to happen to 6 gallons or more of yummy wine.


----------



## keena (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a break bleeder or a coat hanger


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 4, 2013)

xanxer82
You are absolutely correct - never try and put pressure in a carboy to help push the wine. The Allinone is designed not to go over 22 in hg of vacuum to prevent any chances of any implosions - 

I always recommend using the splash method while vacuum transfering in order to remove the CO2 more effectively.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2013)

Vacuum pump is the way to go and the All in one is the best for the money, you can spend hundreds more and spend 1/2 an hour prepping and 1/2 an hour cleaning up afterwards or you can get the All in one and prep time is about a minute and 3 minutes to clean and do the same thing for 1/3 or less $!


----------



## sipnwine (Jan 4, 2013)

JohnM said:


> I am in the market for a wine degassing tools. Searching the internet there seems to be quite a few options. I would like to degas in the secondary and not after it has been bottled. So what would be the best tool to degas in a 6 gallon carboy secondary? Thanks in advance for your help!


, After racking i strip the wine using tanked co2 and a small air stone . Then use a small air conditioner compressor to create a vacuum with the wine at room temp about 68 degrees.. It's a bit of a DIY approach but it works well. if you have access to some of these items its worth your time.


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Jan 5, 2013)

+1 allinone wine pump plus brew belt to bring it up to temp. Perhaps that is just my cool basement but it combined degasses wonderfully


----------



## pmf2000 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the Gas Getter. I have one and absolutely love it.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 5, 2013)

I have used a homemade vacuum pump to degas and it does ok. I know the Allinone does a great job. 

Until I can get one, I really like using the brake bleeder from harbor freight.


----------



## keena (Jan 5, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I have used a homemade vacuum pump to degas and it does ok. I know the Allinone does a great job.
> 
> Until I can get one, I really like using the brake bleeder from harbor freight.



Yup, cheap and easy!


----------



## rhattin (Jan 7, 2013)

Have got in the habit of degassing in the plastic primary fermentation bucket and thus able to use the medium size paint mixer and a good portable drill. Keep the business end of the mixer always under the surface of the must and give it a go. Cost about $4, plus drill.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 8, 2013)

pmf2000 said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned the Gas Getter. I have one and absolutely love it.



I have one and use the heck out of it.

The only issue I have is hauling my long air hose to the house and the noise that the air compressor makes.


----------



## nbwii (Jan 8, 2013)

oops this was supposed to be in a different thread.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 8, 2013)

My only degassing tool: time. Left alone at normal room temperature (72-76 degrees F, sometimes a bit warmer in the summer), everyone I have made for the last 4+ years has been degassed by time alone.

Ya can't beat the price or the effort involved.


----------

